# Day-to-Day



## Damarketingguy (Oct 5, 2004)

I've been dealing with IBS for almost a decade. When first diagnosed the doctor prescribed Buxapan (for pain) and Zantac (100mg) for the rest...I suppose it was the thought that counted....He also pulled me off all meats, caffine and alcohol products (cold turkey). After a few weeks I felt better but was getting tired of Bagels and Cream Cheese and Rice as my main sources of food. it took the next 2 years to work my way back upto "things with Wings".. chicken, turkey,etc but all symptoms return (D,C,G) immediately is I have any of the rest.I have been "IBS drug free" for more than 4 years and instead have turned to Ginger Tea's. Avon and celestrial seasons used to have a good ones but they're no longer available in Canada. Can anyone recommend a good substitute that doesn't have chamomile?


----------

